# Newmen Gen 1.5 Microspline



## Windy133 (25. August 2020)

@NEWMEN-Team 

Hi,

Warum ist es eigentlich nicht möglich den Microspline Freilauf der Gen 2 Nabe an umgerüsteten 1.5er Naben zu verbauen ??
Wenn ich mir den Freilauf so anschaue brauchts doch eigentlich nur eine Achse die sich am Ende verjüngt, da der Microspline Freilauf Aussen und die Endkappe ein anderen Innendurchmesser haben wie die Gen 1.5 Achse.
Oder man wechselt das Äussere Lager des Microspline Freilauf auf das Maß des Inneren am Freilauf, dann würde die Achse durch passen und nur die Endkappe muss auf der Maß der 1.5 Achse ausgedreht werden ?
Lieg ich da richtig oder wo ist mein Denkfehler ?

Gibt es eine technische Zeichnung des Microspline Freilaufs Gen 2 mit Maßangaben ?


Ich wusste bis Heute nicht das es 1.5 überhaut gibt !!!
Anfang 2019 habe ich von Euch einen "Gen 2" Nachrüstkit bekommen weil mein Laufradsatz aus HR Gen1 und VR Gen 2 bestand.
Vor 3 Wochen hab ich mir neue Advanced SL A 30 Felgen für einen Haufen Kohle in die vorhandenen Naben nachrüsten lassen.....
jetzt wollte ich auf Shimano 1x12 wechseln, also Microspline für "Gen 2" bestellt...passt nicht !!!
Das heißt nochmal 230 € für ne neue Nabe + Einspeichen


----------



## feedyourhead (31. August 2020)

Windy133 schrieb:


> Warum ist es eigentlich nicht möglich den Microspline Freilauf der Gen 2 Nabe an umgerüsteten 1.5er Naben zu verbauen ??
> Wenn ich mir den Freilauf so anschaue brauchts doch eigentlich nur eine Achse die sich am Ende verjüngt, da der Microspline Freilauf Aussen und die Endkappe ein anderen Innendurchmesser haben wie die Gen 1.5 Achse.
> Oder man wechselt das Äussere Lager des Microspline Freilauf auf das Maß des Inneren am Freilauf, dann würde die Achse durch passen und nur die Endkappe muss auf der Maß der 1.5 Achse ausgedreht werden ?
> Lieg ich da richtig oder wo ist mein Denkfehler ?


Microspline bedingt durch die kleinen Abmessungen des Freilaufkörpers ein kleineres Lager (und damit auch eine Achse mit kleinerem Durchmesser) aussen.

Gen1 war nie mit Microspline kompatibel, auf das neue Lagersystem umgerüstete Gen1 Naben (Gen 1.5 genannt) auch nicht.

Theoretisch wäre es möglich gewesen, ein Upgradekit von Gen1 auf Gen2 (das dann auch mit Microspline kompatibel wär) anzubieten, dann bräuchte aber auch jeder, der nicht auf Microspline umrüsten will (die überwiegende Mehrheit) einen neuen Gen2 Freilaufkörper.
Das macht ein Umrüsten für die Mehrheit dann preislich uninteressant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loris-s (1. März 2021)

Hallo, 

Ist den eine Umrüstung auf SRAM 12-fach möglich? 

Grüße


----------



## feedyourhead (1. März 2021)

loris-s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist den eine Umrüstung auf SRAM 12-fach möglich?
> 
> Grüße


klar


----------



## loris-s (1. März 2021)

Alten Shimano Freilauf runter und SRAM XD drauf? 
Geht das auch mit der Gen1 Nabe?


----------



## feedyourhead (1. März 2021)

loris-s schrieb:


> Alten Shimano Freilauf runter und SRAM XD drauf?
> Geht das auch mit der Gen1 Nabe?


Genau!
Ja geht bei Gen1, Gen1.5, Gen2, Fade


----------



## loris-s (1. März 2021)

Super vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!


----------

